
Our Nightmare with Etihad Airways - hacker_user
https://medium.com/@sanket_63057/our-nightmare-with-etihad-airways-fe5aa34cfb4d
======
matt_the_bass
I flew Etihad once. It was a lousy flight and poor customer service at the
transfer gate. I can believe the OPs story could happen.

